# HO Scale Train Layout for Sale.



## joshbunn (Apr 21, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150790016978?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


Hi there everyone. I am trying to sell my HO Scale Layout. I am building a larger layout that goes around the room and don't have the room for this one as well. If you are interested in getting a layout check out this posting and maybe we can work something out.

Joshua


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Beautiful layout. If you're building another one, why are you selling the DCC system, cars, engines, etc? Just curious. Any pics of the Amtrak engines?


----------



## joshbunn (Apr 21, 2012)

I am selling the DCC system because it is all wired up with it. And it all comes together. The trains, i thought would just add to it. Like a bonous. And then i could buy more or new ones. I don't have any pictures of the amtrak locomotives.


----------



## joshbunn (Apr 21, 2012)

I just took a few photos of the Amtrak Locomotive, on the track with it on so you can see the lights. Hope you like it. Also if you are interested let me know maybe we can work something out. Also I know a guy who does this great job on lights and sound install.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Very cool....We know a guy who does great light/sound installs as well (he's on the board here.) Not sure if I would want to show my face around here if I sent it elsewhere.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I know this guy that does that kind of work too!
Hey these look Amtrak's look real familiar!
They have new Soundtraxx Tsunami sound decoders, 1" speakers, enclosures, Custom programing, and customized "10 LED" lighting, front and rear lights, front and rear markers, and ditch lights.


----------



## jbunn (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes those ones.  Did a great job with them.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Hmmmmm......maybe I could send it to your guy and still save face


----------

